# Configure the Linux kernel

## Mackenzie01

I install Gentoo on a virtual machine. Get to a point "Compiling and Installing", all done on the instructions handbook.

Come out here such error. Who knows what is the reason?

Windows 7 - 32 bit, Intel Core i5-2500K CPU 3.30 GHz, 4GB RAM

```

(chroot) livecd linux # make && make modules_install 

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig 

   CHK       include/config/kernel.release 

   CHK       include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h 

   CHK       include/generated/utsrealese.h 

   CC         kernel/bounds.s 

[b] kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set 

 /* 

^ [/b] 

Kbuild:44: recipe for target 'kernel/bounds.s' failed 

make[1] *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1 

Makefile:1002: recipe for target 'prepare0' failed 

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2 

(chroot) livecd linux # 

```

----------

## Maxxx

 *Mackenzie01 wrote:*   

> Windows 7 - 32 bit, Intel Core i5-2500K CPU 3.30 GHz, 4GB RAM

 

I see Windows 7 32bit... then i suppose that you can't select 64 bit processor in kernel in your virtual machine

----------

## Mackenzie01

 *Quote:*   

> I see Windows 7 32bit... then i suppose that you can't select 64 bit processor in kernel in your virtual machine

 

My installation image is called "install-x86-minimal-20161108"

Is it not appropriate?

----------

## Maxxx

x86 is for 32 bit

----------

## Mackenzie01

 *Quote:*   

> x86 is for 32 bit

 

I have a 32 bit system and I install this image, what's the problem?

----------

## Maxxx

amd64 is for intel i5, but file "install-x86-minimal-20161108" is iso for boot from CD, after you need stage3 file

----------

## Maxxx

For 64 bit you need "install-amd64-minimal-20161108.iso" for boot...

but after you need to install "stage3-amd64-20161103.tar.bz2" for example.

----------

## Mackenzie01

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> amd64 is for intel i5, but file "install-x86-minimal-20161108" is iso for boot from CD, after you need stage3 file

 

So better to download the "hybrid ISO (LiveDVD)"?

----------

## Maxxx

But i don't know if you can install 64 bit system in virtual machine under windows 32bit.

For this we wait other opinions

----------

## Mackenzie01

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> For 64 bit you need "install-amd64-minimal-20161108.iso" for boot...
> 
> but after you need to install "stage3-amd64-20161103.tar.bz2" for example.

 

I downloaded stage3 during installation using links

----------

## Maxxx

 *Mackenzie01 wrote:*   

>  *Maxxx wrote:*   For 64 bit you need "install-amd64-minimal-20161108.iso" for boot...
> 
> but after you need to install "stage3-amd64-20161103.tar.bz2" for example. 
> 
> I downloaded stage3 during installation using links

 

Yes, you download stage 3 during installation.

"hybrid ISO (LiveDVD)" i never used it... i used "install-amd64-minimal-date.iso"

----------

## Mackenzie01

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

>  *Mackenzie01 wrote:*    *Maxxx wrote:*   For 64 bit you need "install-amd64-minimal-20161108.iso" for boot...
> 
> but after you need to install "stage3-amd64-20161103.tar.bz2" for example. 
> 
> I downloaded stage3 during installation using links 
> ...

 

Well, I'll try something else to do, thanks

----------

## Maxxx

But the error

```
CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
```

i think it means that you selected 64 bit cpu in your kernel, and your virtual machine don't support 64 bit under 32 bit system (windows), but here maybe i wrong.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Post output of command grep CONFIG_64BIT /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

